# Hi There!



## Calz578 (May 10, 2009)

:welcome:
Hi. I joined this site to get help on looking after reptiles and hopefully in the process help others. I own 2 Corn Snakes at the moment a Charcoal and Amel corn snake. Charcoal being the female and Amel being the Male. Hopefully i will get a Ball Python this year and put it in my spair 20 gallon tank and if I do pics will come.
C ya.
:snake:


----------

